# Deadhead Skier  Moderator?



## Danaxxmiller (Aug 31, 2009)

OK!  Who gave him a bigger head than he already has?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 31, 2009)

this thread is going to get cold fast.  Roasts are nice to have in the cold.  :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 31, 2009)

I heard he got a huge pay raise as well...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 1, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I heard he got a huge pay raise as well...



Yea,  now he only pays $20 a month to post here!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 1, 2009)

Who?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 1, 2009)

We're still asking ourselves the same question. :smash:











;-)


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh - you mean Locktight - the thread locker? 

He's gonna lock this baby down soon!!


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 1, 2009)

Knowing what Moderators pay is, I would suggest that he have his pay cut in half!


----------



## Geoff (Sep 1, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Knowing what Moderators pay is, I would suggest that he have his pay cut in half!



We should crash his computer by having it divide by his pay.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 1, 2009)

I heard he got to be mod because he was the only that would go in the "grateful" thread


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2009)

Geoff said:


> We should crash his computer by having it divide by his pay.



probably would crash the ole' Commodore 64 here


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 1, 2009)

Its tough surfin the web on my Timex Sinclair


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2009)

oh and Dana......remember last winter atop Wildcat when you were keeled over seeing stars after an 'easy' run with me?   


I do....... 


you have your fun now at my expense, but we'll see who's laughing come winter :razz:


----------



## marcski (Sep 1, 2009)

Something's Shakin' on Shakedown Street...Deadheadskier is a mod.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

Danaxxmiller said:


> OK!  Who gave him a bigger head than he already has?



Old news..welcome back!!!!! 

I nearly cried when he got offered the moderator position as I've been BEGGING to be a moderator since the day I joined here.  I spend all day drawing as much attention to myself as humanely possible such that maybe, just maybe one day I'll be popular enough.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 1, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Oh - you mean Locktight - the thread locker?
> 
> He's gonna lock this baby down soon!!



lol, he's does have that certain 

DONT MAKE ME COME BACK THERE attitude as a moderator.

ANGRY DAD.JPG


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 1, 2009)

2knees said:


> lol, he's does have that certain
> 
> DONT MAKE ME COME BACK THERE attitude as a moderator.
> 
> ANGRY DAD.JPG


 
Wow! Where'd you get that picture of my Dad?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Old news..welcome back!!!!!
> 
> I nearly cried when he got offered the moderator position as I've been BEGGING to be a moderator since the day I joined here.  I spend all day drawing as much attention to myself as humanely possible such that maybe, just maybe one day I'll be popular enough.



keeping shooting for the stars steeze and one day your dream might come true!!!


----------



## mondeo (Sep 1, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> keeping shooting for the stars steeze and one day your dream might come true!!!


Well played, sir.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> keeping shooting for the stars steeze and one day your dream might come true!!!



why did you change what I had to say...abusing your mod powers???:roll::roll:


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Old news..welcome back!!!!!
> 
> I nearly cried when he got offered the moderator position as I've been BEGGING to be a moderator since the day I joined here. I spend all day drawing as much attention to myself as humanely possible such that maybe, just maybe one day I'll be popular enough.


 
Not going to happen on this Board! Better to concentrate your efforts else where, maybe FirstTracksOnline could use some of your luv!


----------



## 2knees (Sep 1, 2009)

wow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Not going to happen on this Board! Better to concentrate your efforts else where, maybe FirstTracksOnline could use some of your luv!



Marc Guido is not a GSS fan...and I seriously didn't write that..somebody changed what I said..whoever did is an asshole..:evil:


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> why did you change what I had to say...abusing your mod powers???:roll::roll:



care for a tissue?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> care for a tissue?



I will say that so far you are doing a shitty job as a mod


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Marc Guido is not a GSS fan...and I seriously didn't write that..somebody changed what I said..whoever did is an asshole..:evil:



dish, it but can't take eh steeze

:lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I will say that so far you are doing a shitty job as a mod



I honestly could care less what you think steeze.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> dish, it but can't take eh steeze
> 
> :lol:



fuck you


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> fuck you



I take that as a yes, indeed you do need a tissue.  :lol:


wow, somebody call the whambulance


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I take that as a yes, indeed you do need a tissue.  :lol:
> 
> 
> wow, somebody call the whambulance



So did you change what I posted???


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 1, 2009)

Changing someones post in a quote is funny. Changing someones original post (unless offensive) is not cool and an abuse of power and pretty close to bullying. Lame.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Changing someones post in a quote is funny. Changing someones original post (unless offensive) is not cool and an abuse of power and pretty close to bullying. Lame.



I agree!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2009)

it was completely teasing.  I think ya'll are being a little overly sensitive.  

If people must know, Steeze as is par for the course, was attempting to draw attention to himself by stating

"Don't make sarcastic comments to sensitive members or deadheadskier will warn you via a private message"


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 1, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Changing someones post in a quote is funny. Changing someones original post (unless offensive) is not cool and an abuse of power and pretty close to bullying. Lame.


 
I was responding to what I thought was the original post, but I still stand by what I said, no matter how shocked 2knees was!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> it was completely teasing.  I think ya'll are being a little overly sensitive.
> 
> If people must know, Steeze as is par for the course, was attempting to draw attention to himself by stating
> 
> "Don't make sarcastic comments to sensitive members or deadheadskier will warn you via a private message"



Stop abusing your mod powers..if I post something let it stay..you're losing your credibility as a mod..:roll::roll::roll:and I'm not being sarcastic..


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Stop abusing your mod powers..if I post something let it stay..you're losing your credibility as a mod..:roll::roll::roll:and I'm not being sarcastic..



I am sorry Steeze

Just having a little fun.  I figured that considering you are so quick to poke fun at others, that perhaps you wouldn't mind it in return.  I was wrong and for that I'm sorry.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 1, 2009)

I know what he said and you are free to respond in kind, but screwing with his original post is not cool.

I didn't see the original so I can't tell what changed, but it really doesn't matter. As a moderator you are not playing on an even field.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I am sorry Steeze
> 
> Just having a little fun.  I figured that considering you are so quick to poke fun at others, that perhaps you wouldn't mind it in return.  I was wrong and for that I'm sorry.



apology accepted..:-o


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I know what he said and you are free to respond in kind, but screwing with his original post is not cool.
> 
> I didn't see the original so I can't tell what changed, but it really doesn't matter. As a moderator you are not playing on an even field.



It's not like I go around changing people's posts all the time.  I did it once in my intro as moderator and once in this thread in response to him taking a shot at me.  He took offense, I apologized.  

In many ways, being a moderator you have the cards stacked against you, not for you.  The level of crap that you often have to put up with when doing 'your job' without stooping to the same levels of name calling isn't cool.  I've seen Greg and thetrailboss deal with it plenty.  

in this thread, I was poking a bit of fun back, nothing more, nothing less.  Someone got offended, I apologized.


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 1, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> It's not like I go around changing people's posts all the time. I did it once in my intro as moderator and once in this thread in response to him taking a shot at me. He took offense, I apologized.
> 
> In many ways, being a moderator you have the cards stacked against you, not for you. The level of crap that you often have to put up with when doing 'your job' without stooping to the same levels of name calling isn't cool. I've seen Greg and thetrailboss deal with it plenty.
> 
> in this thread, I was poking a bit of fun back, nothing more, nothing less. Someone got offended, I apologized.


 
Baby steps... We're watching DH grow-up before our very eyes,... sob!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 1, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> It's not like I go around changing people's posts all the time.  I did it once in my intro as moderator and once in this thread in response to him taking a shot at me.  He took offense, I apologized.
> 
> In many ways, being a moderator you have the cards stacked against you, not for you.  The level of crap that you often have to put up with when doing 'your job' without stooping to the same levels of name calling isn't cool.  I've seen Greg and thetrailboss deal with it plenty.
> 
> in this thread, I was poking a bit of fun back, nothing more, nothing less.  Someone got offended, I apologized.



I didn't see your apology before I made my post.

You are held to a higher standard as a moderator. That's why I felt this was out of line. I'm by no means a GSS groupie.

bygones ... ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> . I'm by no means a GSS groupie.



who are you kidding???


----------



## Vortex (Sep 1, 2009)

Being a Mod opens one up for lots of questions and judgements.  Not much reward for the work. ( Not a slam at Greg.)

  Apoligies given. Let it go.

 Pretty easy to call out a Mod, The only benefit is the good feeling you get from helping the community.  


Plenty of situations where you are open to getting crap thrown at you. That is why I am not a mod any more.  DHS shares the passion.  Much more good than bad.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

I want to be a mod!!! Mainly for the power trip..


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> You are held to a higher standard as a moderator.



I do know this.  And there are some members that take advantage of this by purposely trying to push Greg's, Trailboss, JimG, every mods buttons from time to time.  Whether it is through saying something offensive to or about a moderator, blatantly disregarding a moderators request to stop doing something, mocking or posting statements or threads that are inappropriate based upon the forum rules; it happens quite often.  In my opinion doing that is far worse than one of us saying something back. 

We all try and be fair as possible and let things go, but the overall goal is to keep the environment here welcoming to all current and potential new members. I personally think that's what separates this forum from the other ski forums and is why here and the Sunday River board are the only places I am a member. 

It's not like all of us sit around watching reruns of Cops together conspiring to 'discipline' people.  However, when it's needed, a bit of respect in return is expected.  Some members don't offer that, yet 'we' are called the assholes.

my inflated heads 2 cents


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I do know this.  And there are some members that take advantage of this by purposely trying to push Greg's, Trailboss, JimG, every mods buttons from time to time.  Whether it is through saying something offensive to or about a moderator, blatantly disregarding a moderators request to stop doing something, mocking or posting statements or threads that are inappropriate based upon the forum rules; it happens quite often.  In my opinion doing that is far worse than one of us saying something back.
> 
> We all try and be fair as possible and let things go, but the overall goal is to keep the environment here welcoming to all current and potential new members. I personally think that's what separates this forum from the other ski forums and is why here and the Sunday River board are the only places I am a member.
> 
> ...



you should have been a lawyer..


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you should have been a lawyer..



most people think lawyers are assholes steeze, exactly what are you trying to say?  :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 1, 2009)

Just for the record editing the text of posts is an extreme measure that is only used in maybe one or two cases a year if that.  And generally action is not taken until the Mods talk about it, unless immediate action is needed.  

DHS is doing a great job.  He is new at this.  Give him some time.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Sep 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Old news..welcome back!!!!!
> 
> I nearly cried when he got offered the moderator position as I've been BEGGING to be a moderator since the day I joined here. I spend all day drawing as much attention to myself as humanely possible such that maybe, just maybe one day I'll be popular enough.


 


deadheadskier said:


> keeping shooting for the stars steeze and one day your dream might come true!!!


 


GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> why did you change what I had to say...abusing your mod powers???:roll::roll:


 


GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Marc Guido is not a GSS fan...and I seriously didn't write that..somebody changed what I said..whoever did is an asshole..:evil:


 


deadheadskier said:


> care for a tissue?


 


GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I will say that so far you are doing a shitty job as a mod


 


deadheadskier said:


> dish, it but can't take eh steeze
> 
> :lol:


 


deadheadskier said:


> I honestly could care less what you think steeze.


 


GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> fuck you


 


deadheadskier said:


> I take that as a yes, indeed you do need a tissue. :lol:
> 
> 
> wow, somebody call the whambulance


 


GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> So did you change what I posted???


OSME is smiling in his virtual grave ..


----------



## dmc (Sep 1, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> In many ways, being a moderator you have the cards stacked against you, not for you.  The level of crap that you often have to put up with when doing 'your job' without stooping to the same levels of name calling isn't cool.  I've seen Greg and thetrailboss deal with it plenty..




Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.......       

Poor poor Deadhead moderator...    Indirectly blasting people...  Yeah I've called people names... But they f'in deserved it - someone says something about me and it's negative - You damn right I'm going for them.    I'm not the kind of person that can take a blast without sending something back..   
So deal - or ban.....   :flame:


----------



## dmc (Sep 1, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> DHS is doing a great job.  He is new at this.  Give him some time.



Hope he doesn't need as much time as you... :roll:

Greg is the only decent Mod on this board... Sorry - just the way I feel...


----------



## dmc (Sep 1, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> most people think lawyers are assholes steeze, exactly what are you trying to say?  :lol:



yeah - people hate lawyers.... Until they need one...   

You really got to stop calling people names,....  It's not cool...


----------



## mondeo (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

mondeo said:


>



ahahahahaha..I like a good flame war..time to make some popcorn..


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn....we really need some snow.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 1, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> most people think lawyers are assholes steeze, exactly what are you trying to say?  :lol:



Trailboss is a lawyer. Are you calling your boss an A-hole?


----------



## dmc (Sep 1, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Whether it is through saying something offensive to or about a moderator, blatantly disregarding a moderators request to stop doing something, mocking or posting statements or threads that are inappropriate based upon the forum rules; it happens quite often.



You know there's 2 sides to every story...   And history runs deep...   
I was having it out with some of these MoFos before you even knew AZ existed...

If you truly want to be a good mod... You gotta be fair.. 

I've been pissed since my last battle...  And at you(sorry)... Because you stopped the "War" and left land mines..  Now I gotta live with someones crap comments AND your comments about the whole thing because you only lock threads and don't clean them up...   Im sorry if this isn't kosher in your world of - how did you put it - "the 'grown up' world of skiing message boards"...


----------



## dmc (Sep 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ahahahahaha..I like a good flame war..time to make some popcorn..



And I gotta be on a plane in a half hour.... damn...


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2009)

dmc said:


> yeah - people hate lawyers.... Until they need one...
> 
> You really got to stop calling people names,....  It's not cool...



A. It was a joke dmc

B. People in glass houses......


----------



## dmc (Sep 1, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> A. It was a joke dmc
> 
> B. People in glass houses......



cool...  But I'm not a moderator...   And I never locked a thread and chastised people for mane calling...   And I usually choose goofy names to call people like "tool" or "Masshole"...    It's better then what I'm really thinking...      And usually in response to someone elses blast..

Sorry - It's just the way i feel...


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2009)

dmc said:


> You know there's 2 sides to every story...   And history runs deep...
> I was having it out with some of these MoFos before you even knew AZ existed...
> 
> If you truly want to be a good mod... You gotta be fair..
> ...



I have been more than fair to you dmc.  You lose all credibility when you take any perceived slight of you as an open door to go on a rampage.  

I'm sorry if you feel slighted by me.  That was not my intent.  I also apologize if my conflict resolution skills don't appeal to you, but I stand by 99% of my decisions.  

I don't know why you've taken anything in this thread as comments indirectly aimed towards you.  I wasn't even thinking about you when I wrote what I did.  You might want to lay off the blueberries as you are clearly paranoid.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> You might want to lay off the blueberries as you are clearly paranoid.



snap,,,steped on a crack broke yo mamas back,.lol..DMC always adds some flavor..it's a Hunter thing..:idea:


----------



## dmc (Sep 1, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I have been more than fair to you dmc.  You lose all credibility when you take any perceived slight of you as an open door to go on a rampage.
> 
> I'm sorry if you feel slighted by me.  That was not my intent.  I also apologize if my conflict resolution skills don't appeal to you, but I stand by 99% of my decisions.
> 
> I don't know why you've taken anything in this thread as comments indirectly aimed towards you.  I wasn't even thinking about you when I wrote what I did.  You might want to lay off the blueberries as you are clearly paranoid.



Please no drug references...  I am not paranoid... I'm mostly having fun f'ing with herbs that come after me...   I don't like people making comments about where i live...  I take it as an insult..   If thats a rampage to you... then so be it...

I don't care about my credibility here...      i don't need anyone here..  And am not out to impress people here...  I'm just here to have some fun and F with some herbs...

Gotta catch a plane...


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Sep 1, 2009)

dmc said:


> Please no drug references... I am not paranoid... I'm mostly having fun f'ing with herbs that come after me... I don't like people making comments about where i live... I take it as an insult.. If thats a rampage to you... then so be it...
> 
> I don't care about my credibility here... i don't need anyone here.. And am not out to impress people here... I'm just here to have some fun and F with some herbs...
> 
> Gotta catch a plane...


I hear you brother ..I have been doing it here all summer .. if you know what I mean ;-)


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2009)

dmc said:


> Please no drug references...  I am not paranoid... I'm mostly having fun f'ing with herbs that come after me...   I don't like people making comments about where i live...  I take it as an insult..   If thats a rampage to you... then so be it...
> 
> I don't care about my credibility here...      i don't need anyone here..  And am not out to impress people here...  I'm just here to have some fun and F with some herbs...
> 
> Gotta catch a plane...



so in other words you aspire to be a troll Doug?  real mature of you.


----------



## dmc (Sep 1, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> so in other words you aspire to be a troll Doug?  real mature of you.



Whatever dude.  You can call me names.  I think I've proven myself as a solid contributor.     


Do me a favor.   Don't use my name.   I don't use yours.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 1, 2009)

dmc said:


> Hope he doesn't need as much time as you... :roll:
> 
> Greg is the only decent Mod on this board... Sorry - just the way I feel...



Pretty low dmc.  Instead of public chastising, the best thing to do is PM the mods with your concerns.  

Since you disabled your PM system, we can't speak with you in private about any of your concerns.  

And since you don't accept PM's and feel the need to make public your concerns, we can't address you.  But I will briefly say that I've never done anything to you and that "the last episode" was dealt with and the threads were deleted.  We have lives and jobs outside of this board and can't always get to things as soon as we'd like.    

If you have a problem, Email me or Greg.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 1, 2009)

I heard he offered Greg a qp for the position...that's what they're saying at the Stone Church anyway.  ;-)

you're doing okay in my book DHS...but what do I know, I've only got a little over 1000 posts...I must be a JONG  :roll:


----------



## dmc (Sep 1, 2009)

iwon't said:


> I hear you brother ..I have been doing it here all summer .. if you know what I mean ;-)



It's just the Internet.  most pEople are suprised when they meet me in person.  
I'm actually a really nice person.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 1, 2009)

OK, I think we are done with this thread.


----------

